# Valet Magic Vs Ferrari F430



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Todays job was this stunning F430 booked in for a single stage machine polish and then dressed in Zaino :thumb:


























































































































































































































































































































































































Thank you :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Really nice Robbie, enjoyed looking through those pictures. Must be great to work on cars like this and the DBS, really rewarding, but I would be pretty nervous too.

Ben


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Good work


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

The usual top stuff Robbie:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great Robbie :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks good Robbie


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Looks great, excellent work as usual.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Great work Robbie. Love the first front shot of the bumper and grill. That unit looks absolutely superb as well mate. Keep it up


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

loving the mirror shot


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

You big girl standing there as if it was your own !!! :lol: ......

Only kidding mate, looks very nice :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

How cringey are the photos of you standing next to it?! :lol:

Only joking, you should be proud of the results with that- looks brand new! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

Stunning , you must be very happy with that.

I cant help noticing the 'orange peel' in the paint, is this the norm on Ferraris ? Are they all hand painted. ?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Lookin good Robbie. :thumb:

Can't believe how wide this bad boy is, had to guide in carefully through the doors, awesome noise too. :argie:

Alex


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Good work dude !! :thumb:



*MAGIC* said:


>


Nice pose

"I'm a little tea pot short and stout".....


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

JasonE said:


> Stunning , you must be very happy with that.
> 
> I cant help noticing the 'orange peel' in the paint, is this the norm on Ferraris ? Are they all hand painted. ?


you should see the paint on the F40 its so thin that the carbon fibre shows through in places!!

(loving the avatar by the way :thumb


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Me thinks you fancy one of these for yourself mate


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

bakersgal said:


> Good work dude !! :thumb:
> 
> Nice pose
> 
> "I'm a little tea pot short and stout".....


PMSL :lol: :thumb:

Get James to pose in the next pics :doublesho not in a mankini :tumbleweed:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> PMSL :lol: :thumb:
> 
> Get James to pose in the next pics :doublesho not in a mankini :tumbleweed:


Ahh Robbie il send you your very own preview :thumb::lol:


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

HAHA nice one! 

havent seen you for ages robbie!  :wave:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Looking good mate. Like the magic radio station on the T.V


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

simply stunning on off my favorite ferrari ever, robbie no wonder alex has soft spots for u looking all puppy eyed :lol: by the way the new unit looks fantastic


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

i really love the f430's think they are my fave ferrari, and like your unit aswel, looks a really comfortable place to work in lol


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice great motor too


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> PMSL :lol: :thumb:
> 
> Get James to pose in the next pics :doublesho *not in a mankini* :tumbleweed:


:doublesho


----------



## andrew186 (May 23, 2010)

very nice, do all 430's come with that ?fire extinguisher in the passenger footwell?


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Beautiful car and looking it's best after your attention


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice mate


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

great work as always Robbie


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

great stuff!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Cullers said:


> Great work Robbie. Love the first front shot of the bumper and grill. That unit looks absolutely superb as well mate. Keep it up


Still got alot to do mate but just got no time at the minute :wall:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

andrew186 said:


> very nice, do all 430's come with that ?fire extinguisher in the passenger footwell?


Not that I know of but this guy tracks it so its quite handy having it close by :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

andrew186 said:


> very nice, do all 430's come with that ?fire extinguisher in the passenger footwell?


Sorry for the delay but this question has been bugging me :lol:
I spoke to the owner today and he informs me that it does not come with the car.
He has it there as the car is sometimes used on a track :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Stunnig job as always Robbie!!:argie: Lovely to see its a manual too, Guess the owner is like a few off us old stick men an rare thing now a days!!

BIG:thumb: UP on the work............... It does suit you Robbie but that GTR is etched to deep me thinks..:wave:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

nice worm mate :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Robbie, fantastic work as always!

Can I just say something without sounding too cheeky, I don't think that camera is doing you work any justice at all.

You can pick up maybe a 350D for £150 quid roughly on ebay or second hand photograhy forums.

Just a thought as Red should always look amazing after a good clean especially after your touch but I believe the pictures aren't doing it any justic. 

Sorry.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> Stunnig job as always Robbie!!:argie: Lovely to see its a manual too, Guess the owner is like a few off us old stick men an rare thing now a days!!
> 
> BIG:thumb: UP on the work............... It does suit you Robbie but that GTR is etched to deep me thinks..:wave:


Hi Jim

I think your right :thumb: with over 40 GTRs under my belt I believe I am marked too deep. :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

gally said:


> Robbie, fantastic work as always!
> 
> Can I just say something without sounding too cheeky, I don't think that camera is doing you work any justice at all.
> 
> ...


Hi Gally

No need to be sorry mate.
Its funny as this is my new camera but I am still trying to find the best setting as it looks awesome on playback but a bit sketchy on the forum :wall:

Robbie


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> I think your right :thumb: with over 40 GTRs under my belt I believe I am marked too deep. :lol:


Seen a few in the flesh now on the roads but still not sure what colour looks best...... That said the last one was white which I have to say did look very good....... Would like to see one in Yellow though..:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> Seen a few in the flesh now on the roads but still not sure what colour looks best...... That said the last one was white which I have to say did look very good....... Would like to see one in Yellow though..:thumb:


We did gloss black wheels and tints on a white one and my god did it look good :doublesho:lol:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Stunning results and some very nice shots!


----------



## magpie27 (Nov 3, 2009)

looks a good job


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> We did gloss black wheels and tints on a white one and my god did it look good :doublesho:lol:


Steady Robbie or you will be reaching for the tissues :lol:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice job on a very nice car,you should be proud :thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Cracking work as always Robbie :thumb:


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

123quackers said:


> Steady Robbie or you will be reaching for the tissues :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> Steady Robbie or you will be reaching for the tissues :lol:


What again :doublesho :lol:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

nice work on a lovely car.
i had to take a double take as I thought that was a zaino water cooler


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> What again :doublesho :lol:


Calm Robbie you know what they say!! you will never see them scratches other wise:lol:


----------



## SSB Ad (Jul 25, 2010)

quality as per robbie really nice gorgeous car


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

scottbt said:


> nice work on a lovely car.
> i had to take a double take as I thought that was a zaino water cooler


Coming to a store near you soon :lol:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Gorgeous! they have the best alloys on for the F430 IMO. :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Must say it does look awesome mate.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice one Robbie, have you changed your unit?? dont remember it being like that.

Kev:thumb:


----------



## Freeman (Nov 8, 2009)

Very nice car!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

spursfan said:


> Nice one Robbie, have you changed your unit?? dont remember it being like that.
> 
> Kev:thumb:


Yeah mate a couple of months back now :thumb:


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work, i love F430'S!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks good Robbie, nice one

:thumb:


----------

